# metaforische modellen...



## ThomasK

Ik botste daarnet op de term 'het *kiwimodel' *(een verwijzing naar het Nieuw-Zeelandse model van financiering van de sociale zekerheid). Ik kende ook al het *poldermodel*, de Belgische *wafelijzerpolitiek*, eventueel de loodgieterspolitiek, de *ping-pongdiplomatie*, de* kaasschaafmethode* (bij bezuinigingen in Vlaanderen). 

Kennen jullie nog andere dergelijke begrippen, met een combinatie van een metaforisch gebruikt woord en een term als _-model, -politiek, -diplomatie_, enz.? Ik vind het vaak leuke (...) benamingen...


----------



## sikjes

Wat dacht je van *stille diplomatie *waarbij achter de schermen druk wordt uitgeoefend door een autoriteit of *achterkamertjespolitiek* waarbij politieke afspraken worden gemaakt buiten het parlement of andere openbare instituten om.

In Nederland kennen we ook nog de *Balkenendenorm*: het maximale salaris dat een ambtenaar mag verdienen en dus ook hetgeen de Minister-President verdient. Het is een verwijzing naar oud-premier Balkenende omdat in zijn tijd hier ooit een punt van werd gemaakt.


----------



## AllegroModerato

De enige die me zo snel te binnen schiet is "struisvogelpolitiek".


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, perfect. En ik denk plots aan wortel-en-stok...


----------



## AllegroModerato

Salamitaktiek.


----------



## Kayla321

AllegroModerato said:


> Salamitaktiek.


 Wat is dat?? Alles fijnmalen met veel knoflook??


----------



## AllegroModerato

sikjes said:


> Wat dacht je van *stille diplomatie *waarbij achter de schermen druk wordt uitgeoefend door een autoriteit of *achterkamertjespolitiek* waarbij politieke afspraken worden gemaakt buiten het parlement of andere openbare instituten om.
> 
> In Nederland kennen we ook nog de *Balkenendenorm*: het maximale salaris dat een ambtenaar mag verdienen en dus ook hetgeen de Minister-President verdient. Het is een verwijzing naar oud-premier Balkenende omdat in zijn tijd hier ooit een punt van werd gemaakt.


Hmmm, dat zijn volgens mij niet echt zuivere metaforen zoals Thomas bedoelt. Bij een metafoor moet namelijke sprake zijn van een overdrachtelijke betekenis. Bij _Balkenendenorm_ is dat sowieso niet het geval, aangezien het een term is die gewoon rechtstreeks verwijst naar de persoon van JP Balkenende. Ook _achterkamertjespolitiek _en _stille diplomatie_ zijn geen echte metaforen. Ze verwijzen immers rechtstreeks naar, respectievelijk, de achterkamers en de stilte. Er is geen sprake van symboliek, zoals bij de termen _kiwimodel_ of _struisvogelpolitiek _bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## sikjes

AllegroModerato said:


> Hmmm, dat zijn volgens mij niet echt zuivere metaforen zoals Thomas bedoelt. Bij een metafoor moet namelijke sprake zijn van een overdrachtelijke betekenis. Bij _Balkenendenorm_ is dat sowieso niet het geval, aangezien het een term is die gewoon rechtstreeks verwijst naar de persoon van JP Balkenende. Ook _achterkamertjespolitiek _en _stille diplomatie_ zijn geen echte metaforen. Ze verwijzen immers rechtstreeks naar, respectievelijk, de achterkamers en de stilte. Er is geen sprake van symboliek, zoals bij de termen _kiwimodel_ of _struisvogelpolitiek _bijvoorbeeld.



Nou, sorry hoor!


----------



## ThomasK

Het klopte inderdaad. Intussen las ik toevallig iets over een *pisbakkencultuur*, maar ik moet nog opzoeken wat dat precies inhoudt. Het ruikt alvast niet lekker...


----------

